# BANK HALL (Bretherton, Tarleton)



## miffta (Mar 31, 2017)

*History (from wiki)​*
Bank Hall is a Jacobean mansion in Bretherton, Lancashire, England. It is a Grade II listed building and is at the centre of a private estate, surrounded by parkland. The hall was built on the site of an older house in 1608 by the Banastres who were lords of the manor. The hall was extended during the 18th and 19th centuries. Extensions were built for George Anthony Legh Keck in 1832–1833, to the design of the architect George Webster.

Legh Keck died in 1860 and the estates passed to Thomas Powys, 3rd Baron Lilford. The contents were auctioned in 1861 and the hall used as a holiday home and later leased to tenants. During the Second World War the Royal Engineers used it as a control centre. After the war the estate was returned to the Lilfords whose estate offices moved to the east wing of the house until 1972 when the house was vacated. The building was used as a location for the 1969 film The Haunted House of Horror.​
*The Visit​*Visited last spring _(april)_ with my daughter, Nothing much to write about really, except that this place is a death trap & wont last many more winters Before it totally collapses. Despite attempts from The Friends of Bank Hall action group, who have added supports all over the building in the form of weighted scaffolding & other methods i fear it is already to late for this beautiful & historic building.​
*The pics​*













































































































THANKS! for looking


----------



## krela (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks like you had a lovely day for it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm not normally a fan of post processing, but I think you're shots are quite good
Nice work


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice shots. A shame about the building, must have been a grand place at one time but its just about to fall in itself.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh this will be such a shame if this wonderful building isn't saved!

I love the attention to detail in your fab shots. The fire place and the 3 chimneys framed in the doorway are beautiful images, enhanced by the warm light. Great plant life too, well done for spotting that tiny one!..love the last pic too.

Thank you I enjoyed that


----------



## HughieD (Mar 31, 2017)

That is a stunning place. Enjoyed that set even if the colours were a touch bright!


----------



## SimonT (Jul 13, 2017)

Great shots. Visited here back in 2012 when they had supposedly received a lottery grant to restore it. Looks no different! A real shame.
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...ncashire-july-2012-a.html?highlight=bank+hall


----------



## HughieD (Jul 14, 2017)

SimonT said:


> Great shots. Visited here back in 2012 when they had supposedly received a lottery grant to restore it. Looks no different! A real shame.
> https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...ncashire-july-2012-a.html?highlight=bank+hall



All the pictures on your old thread are gone mate - due to PB's recent change of policy on 3rd party sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jul 14, 2017)

You choose some lovely shots to photograph, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 14, 2017)

What a sorry state for such a lovely building.
Your pics are excellent, reminds me a bit of the dower house I covered a year or so back.

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/rural-sites/32288-dower-house-northants-jan-16-a.html


----------

